# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Sales Reps required (Canada)

## mmawji

Reps required for Ontario, Quebec provinces. 3 lines available.

- Excellent commision rates
- European made frames (U.K and Italy)

Contact me via this tread or at sales@i2ieyewear.com

----------

